# Excel 2007 Name Conflict



## wclas (Feb 10, 2008)

When I tried to open an excel file the following message came up:
Name Conflict. Name cannot be the same as a Built in name. Please help me.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

use Rename in the folder view (windows explorer)

The file should open then. Just don't change the .xls part of the filename


----------



## wclas (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Thanks for the tip. I will try it and let you know.


----------

